# Club de Arequipa



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Club de Arequipa*

El Club de Arequipa, la primera institución social de esta ciudad que fuera fundada el 23 de octubre de 1871, en sus paredes que guardan la historia de una ciudad incluyendo el fusilamiento del Presidente de la Republica General Felipe Santiago Salaverry








Este centro de reunión social, tuvo su primer local en la calle la Merced, para luego ocupar un local situado en la calle General Morán.








Merced a la cooperación de sus asociados adquirió un magnífico edificio en la calle Álvarez Thomas Nº 105 (antes calle Ejercicios), que ocupa desde 1893, dotándolo de las instalaciones adecuadas y servicios que lo han convertido en el primero de su categoría en el sur del Perú.





































































































































































































































































































































​
Para más información *Club De Arequipa*


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

La calidad de las fotos no es la mejor, no deja apreciar los detalles pero a pesar de esto queria que se de una idea general del Club.

Espero algun día contribuir al thread con fotos de mejor resolución ya que esa era la intención en un principio pero ultimamente hay contratiempos.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Qué bonito club, me gustan sus salones.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

wauuu está locaso este Club!!!


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q lujo el club de Arequipa, cuanto glamour!!, lindas fotos!!!


----------



## mkografo (Nov 24, 2008)

El club Arequipa realmente majestuoso, seguramente reunio a lo mejor de la aristocracia arequipeña y peruana, unas instalaciones realmente lujosas kay:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Se ve muy bien el club!


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

Se ve muy chevere, me gusta mucho sus ambientes...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

El Club es un circulo Cerrado, no cualquiera puede ser socio o miembro de ese club.
El Club es mucho mas elegante de lo que se muestra en las Fotos, es un bello edificio, y realmente es de primera, el hall venus es glamoroso y hermoso. tienen que conocerlo.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

En en esa casona republicana también nació Alvarez Thomas, me parece; no tenía idea que fuese tan bonita por dentro.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

que elegante!, tomarse un trago ahi deve ser buena onda!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bastante grandecito, por lo visto. Muy bonito.


----------



## erjolog (Mar 7, 2009)

q bonito ese club, jamás he entrado


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

wao k lujo" bonito lugar"


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Una exquisitez.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

elegante, aunq a veces se pasa de ambiente snob......... que buenas épocas las juegras en el pub del club


----------

